# Where to get OPIs



## chickenkebob (Jun 14, 2008)

I really want to try out OPI's nail polishes, but I have no idea where to buy them. I hear that a lot are sold at nail salons, but do you just go in and ask to buy their nail polish? or do we have to get a manicure from them?


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 14, 2008)

I buy mine at Trade Secret and my local Target also sells them.


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 14, 2008)

I love opi, it's my fav. I buy all my colors from amazon.com.


----------



## PixieVM (Jun 14, 2008)

They also sell them at Ulta...thats where i mostly get mine...hth!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Jun 14, 2008)

nicole nail polishes which is by OPI are sold at drug stores and they're amazing


----------



## Deena (Jun 15, 2008)

I buy mine from Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture & Equipment  for $ 4.75 each. www.8ty8beauty.com sells them for even cheaper but I have never ordered from them so I can't personally vouch for their reliability.HTH!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 15, 2008)

You can get them at some hair salons as well... Wegmans has them too.
If you want to buy them online (Cheaper!!!) try eBay Store - maiandjays superstore: Essie Polishes Lotions Deals, OPI Classics Single Polish, Opi Products awesome, awesome seller!! Love and nothing but love for this store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and OPIs as well


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 15, 2008)

Go to Ulta NOW! They're having a buy 2 get 1 free sale and they have a coupon for $3.50 off. Last time they had this sale I got 9 polishes for $50. It was great.


----------



## mac*lover (Jun 15, 2008)

i buy them from ulta too, i just got some of them yesterday they where on sale , i got one for $1.99 and the other for $3.99 but like i said they where on sale but they usually have buy 2 get 1 free .


----------



## thewickedstyle (Jun 15, 2008)

Head2toebeauty and 8ty8beauty are the cheapest places I've seen to get them. Trade Secret does have a sales bin. If you are limited in places to go then Target and Stop and Shop often have them, but full price. Good luck! They're my fave brand, but I'm also into Essie, Chicago Glaze and Chanel. I have a bit of a np problem ;0


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 15, 2008)

i go to Duane Reade for the most common colors, but if i want something not so common, i go to Ulta because i swear they have a whole aisle of just OPI


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

ULTA carries a good selection, and many times they will have clearance shades marked down to $4. Trade Secret carries them, many hair salons do (I know Regis does), and even my local Fred Meyer carries some albeit a very limited selection.


----------



## Traversant (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh I wish I had an Ulta near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cheapest place to get them where I live is Kroger and they're 7.99$


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 18, 2008)

I buy them from www.8ty8beauty.com or starlight beauty supply in downtown la. The both sell them inexpensively.


----------



## Traversant (Jun 19, 2008)

^ Thanks so much for that link!! I just ordered 5 haha


----------



## TDoll (Jun 19, 2008)

Try Ulta or Target!


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deena* 

 
_I buy mine from Head2Toe Beauty Store - Hair Care, Nail Care, Skin Care, Salon Furniture & Equipment for $ 4.75 each. 8ty8Beauty Supply, Beauty supplies for less sells them for even cheaper but I have never ordered from them so I can't personally vouch for their reliability.HTH!_

 
Deena thank you so much, you just save me a lot of $$$!!


----------



## Traversant (Jun 21, 2008)

I just received my 5 bottles from 8ty8 Beauty Supply.. shipping only took two days. I recommend them!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 21, 2008)

There's a local beauty supply by me, Planet Beauty, that's having a 25% off sale today only. They have some OPI on sale, $4.25, plus the 25% off. I'll post pix of my haul later.


----------



## Lapis (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Traversant* 

 
_I just received my 5 bottles from 8ty8 Beauty Supply.. shipping only took two days. I recommend them!_

 
wow  I'm definately going to order from them


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Traversant* 

 
_I just received my 5 bottles from 8ty8 Beauty Supply.. shipping only took two days. I recommend them!_

 
How much was the shipping?

 I'm waiting for a reply to my email asking how much it'll be. I'm currently visiting my boyf in NY from London and thought I'd take advantage of the cheap beauty stuff on offer whilst I'm here. It's a bit odd that they don't have shipping rates already listed on the site


----------



## janelovesyou (Jul 17, 2008)

I sent them a question asking how much would shipping for 10 polishes be and they said $8-$9.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info. They still haven't replied to me yet! I think I have about 8 in my basket.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmmm okay so I just placed an order with 8ty8 Beauty Supply..no confirmation email and no security guarantee on the site either it seems. I should have checked for that myself *rolls eyes*

Hmmm my stuff better arrive and my card better not be tampered with!


----------



## Moyra (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Hmmm okay so I just placed an order with 8ty8 Beauty Supply..no confirmation email and no security guarantee on the site either it seems. I should have checked for that myself *rolls eyes*

Hmmm my stuff better arrive and my card better not be tampered with!_

 
I've placed 4 orders with them, some small, some big. My latest order arrived yesterday, super well packaged. Additionally, my big order had a gazillion things in it and every last one arrived, intact!
They don't send confirmation e-mails (freaked me out the first time too). You'll get a letter from UPS Quantum View with tracking numbers. Its weird, but I think its a small business, and in the end, the prices, quality, packing and shipping are so worth the oddness of not getting a confirmation letter after your order.

Moyra


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Moyra - you've put my mind at rest! I emailed them enquiring about a confirmation email and "Tom" relied saying they'd email once the order was shipped.

If all goes well, I'll def use them again cos as you say, it's all so cheap! My boyf won't be thrilled at the packages arriving! Hahaha!


----------



## Deena (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BAMBOOLINA* 

 
_Deena thank you so much, you just save me a lot of $$$!!_

 
You're welcome!Glad I could help


----------



## user79 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for the links, the Head2Toe one ships 1st Class to Europe...imagine, an Opi polish costs about $18 for a single bottle here in Switzerland!!!


----------

